# Linux Rechner Remote herunterfahren



## Timo Rickert (4. März 2005)

Hallo,

 ich habe folgendes Problem:

 Ich habe 4 Server die alle an einer USV hängen (3 Linux 1 Windows 2000)! Auf dem Windows Rechner ist die Software der USV installert (gibt es nur für Windows). Wenn jetzt der Strom ausfällt fährt sich der Windows Rechner automatisch herunter, aber die Linux Rechner nicht! Gibt es eine Möglichkeit sowas wie einen Batch unter Windows zu starten der dann die Linux Rechner herunter fährt?

 Vielen Dank im voraus ...

 Gruß Timo Rickert


----------



## Sinac (4. März 2005)

Ich denke über SSH sollte das machbar sein, soweit ich weiß bietet der Putty SSH-Client unter Windows so eine Funktion, bin mir aer nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## Timo Rickert (17. März 2005)

Da lässt sich der Benutzername mitgeben, aber das Passwort nicht !

 Hast du noch eine andere Idee ?


----------



## imweasel (17. März 2005)

Hi,

such mal über google nach *genpower*. Das sollte dir unter Linux das überwachen usw. der USV ermöglichen.

Wer ist der Hersteller deiner USV? Von APC gibt es einen Daemon für Linux.


----------



## Timo Rickert (18. März 2005)

Hallo,

 dann ist das Problem ja aber auch nur verschoben. Dann muss ich ja den Windowsserver remote über den Linuxserver herunterfahren lassen !

 Gibt es da nicht noch eine andere Möglichkeit?

 Gruß Timo


----------



## Timo Rickert (18. März 2005)

Nur als Information:

  Das Problem lässt sich doch mit putty(plink) lösen. 
 Man muss einfach in Putty der Server eintragen und dann kann man mit Plink eine Stapelverarbeitung starten. ( mit "plink -pw PASSWORT Benutzer@Server") kann man sich automatisch Anmelden.

  Gruß Timo


----------

